# φόρος πολυτελούς διαβίωσης



## Palavra (Apr 17, 2013)

Με το άρθρο 44 του νόμου 4111/2013 εισήχθη ένας καινούριος φόρος, ο _*φόρος πολυτελούς διαβίωσης*_:



1.α. Επιβάλλεται φόρος πολυτελούς διαβίωσης στα ποσά της ετήσιας αντικειμενικής δαπάνης που προκύπτουν από την κυριότητα ή κατοχή επιβατικών αυτοκινήτων ιδιωτικής χρήσης μεγάλου κυβισμού, αεροσκαφών, ελικοπτέρων και ανεμοπτέρων, καθώς και δεξαμενών κολύμβησης, όπως αυτά προκύπτουν από τις δηλώσεις φο ρολογίας εισοδήματος και τα λοιπά επιπλέον στοιχεία που έχει στη διάθεσή της η ΓΓΠΣ.

β. Ο φόρος αυτής της παραγράφου που επιβάλλεται στα ποσά της ετήσιας αντικειμενικής δαπάνης της προηγούμενης υποπαραγράφου, υπολογίζεται αναλυτικά ως εξής:
i) Για επιβατικά αυτοκίνητα από χίλια εννιακόσια είκοσι εννέα (1.929) κυβικά εκατοστά έως δυόμιση χιλιάδες (2.500) κυβικά, ο φόρος ισούται με το γινόμενο του ποσού της ετήσιας αντικειμενικής δαπάνης επί συντελεστή πέντε τοις εκατό (5%).
ii) Για επιβατικά αυτοκίνητα από δυόμιση χιλιάδες (2.500) κυβικά εκατοστά και άνω, ο φόρος ισούται με το γινόμενο του ποσού της ετήσιας αντικειμενικής δαπάνης επί συντελεστή δέκα τοις εκατό (10%).
Από την επιβολή του φόρου πολυτελούς διαβίωσης εξαιρούνται τα επιβατικά αυτοκίνητα ιδιωτικής χρήσης με παλαιότητα άνω των δέκα (10) ετών από το έτος πρώτης κυκλοφορίας τους στην Ελλάδα, καθώς και τα επιβατικά αυτοκίνητα ιδιωτικής χρήσης αναπήρων, τα οποία απαλλάσσονται από τα τέλη κυκλοφορίας.
iii) Για αεροσκάφη, ελικόπτερα και ανεμόπτερα, ο φόρος ισούται με το γινόμενο του ποσού της ετήσιας αντικειμενικής δαπάνης επί συντελεστή δέκα τοις εκατό (10%).
iv) Για δεξαμενές κολύμβησης, εσωτερικές και εξωτερικές, ο φόρος ισούται με το γινόμενο του ποσού της ετήσιας αντικειμενικής δαπάνης επί συντελεστή δέκα τοις εκατό (10%).

γ. Ο φόρος πολυτελούς διαβίωσης, βεβαιώνεται με βάση τις δηλώσεις που υποβάλλονται και εμφανίζεται στο εκκαθαριστικό σημείωμα υπολογισμού του φόρου εισοδήματος κάθε οικονομικού έτους. Βεβαιώνεται επίσης με φύλλα ελέγχου, εφόσον αυτά έχουν οριστικοποιηθεί με διοικητική επίλυση της διαφοράς ή λόγω μη άσκησης ή εκπρόθεσμης άσκησης προσφυγής και με οριστικές αποφάσεις διοικητικών δικαστηρίων ή πρακτικών δικαστικού συμβιβασμού. Για την καταβολή του ποσού του φόρου της παρούσας παραγράφου εφαρμόζονται οι διατάξεις περί καταβολής του φόρου εισοδήματος για τα φυσικά πρόσωπα.

δ. Η προθεσμία άσκησης της προσφυγής ή υποβολής αίτησης για διοικητική επίλυση της διαφοράς, καθώς και η άσκηση της προσφυγής ενώπιον του αρμόδιου διοικητικού πρωτοδικείου, δεν αναστέλλουν τη βεβαίωση και την είσπραξη της οφειλής που προκύπτει από την εφαρμογή των διατάξεων των περιπτώσεων α΄, β΄ και γ΄ του παρόντος.

ε. Με αποφάσεις του Υπουργού Οικονομικών μπορεί να καθορίζονται τυχόν απαιτούμενες πρόσθετες λεπτομέρειες και θέματα της διαδικασίας εφαρμογής των διατάξεων του φόρου πολυτελούς διαβίωσης.

στ. Οι διατάξεις της παρούσας παραγράφου έχουν εφαρμογή για τα εισοδήματα που δηλώνονται με τις φορολογικές δηλώσεις οικονομικού έτους 2014 και μετά.​



Είναι ένας φόρος που διαφέρει από τον παλιό *φόρο πολυτελείας*. Ο παλιός φόρος πολυτελείας ήταν αντίστοιχος του φόρου που στα αγγλικά λέγεται *luxury tax* και συνδεόταν με συγκεκριμένα αντικείμενα που θεωρούνταν είδη πολυτελείας, όπως τζιπ μεγάλου κυβισμού. 

Ο φόρος πολυτελούς διαβίωσης, ωστόσο, θα πληρώνεται ετησίως και επιβάλλεται επί της αντικειμενικής δαπάνης η οποία τεκμαίρεται ότι προκύπτει από τη χρήση αντικειμένων πολυτελείας που όλοι έχουμε στα σπίτια μας, όπως τζιπ μεγάλου κυβισμού, σκάφη, ελικόπτερα, πισίνες και τέτοια. 

Ήδη κάποια ενημερωτικά δελτία μεγάλων εταιρειών μιλούν για *luxury living tax* ή *tax on luxury living*. Προσωπικά, θα προσανατολιζόμουν προς κάτι όπως *luxury lifestyle tax* ή, περιγραφικά, annual tax on luxury items. 

Εσείς τι λέτε;


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2013)

Να βάλω και μια αγαπημένη μου παρηχητική έκφραση από παλιά:

*tax on conspicuous consumption*


----------



## Kairos (Apr 23, 2013)

Θα πρότεινα το ήδη δόκιμο wealth tax, τουλάχιστον σε επίσημη μετάφραση. Ποιό "πιασάδικο" και δημοσιογραφικό θα ήταν το high living tax.


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2013)

Καλησπέρα, Kairos, καλωσήρθες.

Νομίζω ότι ο wealth tax, ο φόρος πλούτου ή καλύτερα φόρος μεγάλης περιουσίας, μπορεί να έχει να κάνει με το περιουσιολόγιο και τη φορολογία που μπορεί να προκύψει απ' αυτό, και όχι με τη φορολογία που θα ορίζεται με βάση τις αντικειμενικές δαπάνες. Δηλαδή, δεν θα φορολογούν για την πισίνα που έχεις, αλλά για τα έξοδα συντήρησης της πισίνας. Αν μένεις σε πανάκριβο σπίτι με δύο τζακούζι, μία πισίνα και τρία τζάκια και δηλώνεις ότι πληρώνεις ενοίκιο 400 ευρώ, θα σε φορολογήσουν με το τεκμήριο που αποδίδει καλύτερα στο κράτος. Στο τέλος κάπου εκεί θα καταλήξουμε: θα υπάρχουν καμιά τριανταριά διαφορετικές διαρθρώσεις της φορολογίας. Θα υπολογίζονται τριάντα διαφορετικοί τρόποι να φορολογηθείς και θα διαλέγει το κράτος εκείνον που το συμφέρει περισσότερο. Βάρδα μη σε εντοπίσουν στα μπουζούκια να πετάς καλαθάκια.

:) :devil:


----------



## Palavra (Apr 24, 2013)

Καλώς ήρθες κι από μένα :)

Θα διαφωνήσω κι εγώ με το wealth tax, για τον ίδιο λόγο που αναφέρει ο Νίκελ παραπάνω. Νομίζω ότι σε δημοσιογραφικό ή πιο γενικής φύσης κείμενο θα μπορούσαμε να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε, ωστόσο σε πιο τεχνικό κείμενο, όπως νομικό ή οικονομικό όχι. Αυτό επειδή ο wealth tax είναι φόρος που επιβάλλεται επί της αξίας όλων των περιουσιακών στοιχείων ενός ατόμου, και έχει εννοιοδοτηθεί στη νομοθεσία διαφόρων χωρών με άλλο περιεχόμενο από τον δικό μας φόρο πολυτελούς διαβίωσης, πράγμα που ενδέχεται να οδηγήσει σε παρανοήσεις - εκεί, βεβαίως, όπου απαιτείται προσοχή στη λεπτομέρεια.


----------



## Kairos (Apr 24, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα.

Το πλησιέστερο που έχω βρει είναι τελικά γαλλικός και όχι αγγλικός όρος: πρόκειται για τον φόρο Impôt sur les Grandes Fortunes του 1981, που ακυρώθηκε από τον Chirac το 1986 και που επανέφερε ο Mitterrand, αυτή τη φορά υπό την ονομασία Ιmpôt de solidarité sur la fortune (στα αγγλικά αποδίδεται solidarity tax on wealth).

Διαφέρει βέβαια από τον φόρο πολυτελούς διαβίωσης αφού δεν υπολογίζεται βάσει συγκεκριμένων αγαθών στην κατοχή του φορολογούμενου, αλλά βάσει της συνολικής αξίας της περιουσίας του, οπότε θυμίζει περισσότερο surtax. 

Εντέλει όμως, πιο σωστός ίσως να είναι απλά ο όρος luxury tax. Η Wikipedia παραπέμπει στον Robert H. Frank: _"Luxury tax is based on the concept of positional goods, which are scarce goods whose value arises as status symbols largely from their ranking against other positional goods. This creates a zero-sum game in which the absolute amount of goods purchased is less relevant than the absolute amount of money spent on them and their relative positions. Agents competing in such a game for pure positional goods do not lose utility if some of this money is taken as tax, because their utility comes as status from the amount of money (displayed to be) spent rather than the use-value of the goods themselves. For a pure positional good, a luxury tax is the perfect form of taxation because it raises revenue without any adverse utility effects”._


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2013)

Πάντως, όταν δεν προσγειωνόμαστε γρήγορα και εύκολα σε έναν αντίστοιχο όρο στην ξένη γλώσσα, δεν ωφελεί να αναζητούμε αντιστοιχίες π.χ. στη βρετανική νομοθεσία, για διάφορους λόγους, κυρίως επειδή σπάνια θα είναι ίδιοι οι νόμοι, οπότε χρησιμοποιώντας οικείο όρο ο Βρετανός νομίζει ότι είναι το ίδιο πράγμα και ο Αμερικανός αναγνώστης (που δεν ξέρει ούτε τον ελληνικό ούτε τον βρετανικό νόμο) μένει με την απορία. Δημοσιογραφικά μπορεί, σε μια παρένθεση ή μια υποσημείωση, να αναφερθεί κάποιο αντίστοιχο. Εντέλει, είναι ασφαλέστερο να γίνει μια ακριβής απόδοση του ελληνικού όρου, εδώ *tax on luxurious living / tax on luxury living*, που έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι αρκούντως περιγραφικός, και ο χειρισμός της λεπτομέρειας εξαρτάται από τις ανάγκες του κειμένου.


----------

